# Cat has attraction to insoles



## kingkerouac (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm a complete newcomer.
My cat is 7 and a half years old female.
She has been neutered for almost 7 years.
She has always been a bit of an eccentric, but in the last few days she's taken to dragging Odor Eater insoles out of my boots at night and then moving them around the house.. She doesn't seem to want to chew/eat them.
As soon as I take my boots off, she goes to work on them, using her claws to 'catch' them and then she drags them out.
She can't be distracted by food, calls or toys whilst she's doing this.
Anybody out there who has experienced or heard of this kind of behaviour?
Is it potentially dangerous? (Charcoal in the insoles).
Usually she likes to chew: phone charger wire, iPod wire, iPhone headphones, laptop charger cables etc.
Sorry, and her name is Jessie.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't know if its dangerous but since she isn't chewing them I'm sure it's fine anyway.

My Cats head straight for any shoes that are left around. They like to try and sit inside ballet pumps :lol:

It's just another in the long list of strange quirks that our furry friends have!


----------



## kingkerouac (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes, you're right.
I certainly don't mind her doing it - if anything, it entertains us - but I am a little concerned that whatever chemicals are used on the insoles may be potentially hazardous to her little physiology.


----------

